# Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein



## Gamer090 (13. Mai 2015)

*Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Hi zusamenn

Auf 20min.ch ist eine hitzige Disskussion entfacht mit über 1600 1800 Kommentaren und über 20000 20700 Umfrage-Teilnehmern, bei den Kommentaren sind die meisten dafür aber bei der Umfrage nur rund die hälfte. 

Es geht darum, das für Schweizer der Ausfuhrschein ein riesen Vorteil ist weil man somit doppelt spart bei den schon günstigen Preisen. Deswegen wollen Deutsche Politiker wegen den Staus und den Reklamationen der Geschäfte, die Grenze von Mindestens 50€ für einen Ausfuhrschein vorgeben.
Wer für unter 50€ einkauft bekommt keinen Ausfuhrschein und Deutschland behält die MwSt. 

-----

Finde ich eine gute Idee, ich gehe öfters in Konstanz einkaufen und mich ärgert es auch wenn Kunden bei einem Betrag von 10€ einen Ausfuhrschein verlangen.  

Wie seht ihr das?

Quelle: 20min.ch


----------



## cerbero (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Wegen der unterschiedlich hohen Mehrwertsteuer auf verschiedene Warengruppen würde es mehr Sinn machen, es von einem Mindestmehrwertsteuerbetrag abhängig zu machen. Bei 50 € MWSt wärs ehrlich gesagt zu hoch, aber zweistellig dürfte die Zahl schon sein.

Und glücklicherweise hat ich den Streß bisher nur einmal in der Kassenschlange vor mir....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Finde Schweizer die bei uns einkaufen sollten die Steuer nicht zurückbekommen und normal zahlen müssen wie alle Deutschen auch in Deutschland. Ausnahme Flug und Schiffsreisen aber richtige Schiffe auf dem Atlantik und Co nicht einen Fluss oder See egal wie groß der ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*



cerbero schrieb:


> Wegen der unterschiedlich hohen Mehrwertsteuer auf verschiedene Warengruppen würde es mehr Sinn machen, es von einem Mindestmehrwertsteuerbetrag abhängig zu machen. Bei 50 € MWSt wärs ehrlich gesagt zu hoch, aber zweistellig dürfte die Zahl schon sein.
> 
> Und glücklicherweise hat ich den Streß bisher nur einmal in der Kassenschlange vor mir....



Die meisten füllen den Einkaufswagen bis ganz oben und da kommt schnell mal 100€ oder mehr zusammen, wer aus Zürich oder St.Gallen kommt der wird nicht für 50€ einkaufen.



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Finde Schweizer die bei uns einkaufen sollten die Steuer nicht zurückbekommen und normal zahlen müssen wie alle Deutschen auch in Deutschland. Ausnahme Flug und Schiffsreisen aber richtige Schiffe auf dem Atlantik und Co nicht einen Fluss oder See egal wie groß der ist.



Das ganze ist eben kompliziert, klar dem Deutschen Staat fehlt Geld dadurch aber wenn man auch noch ins Restaurant geht dann bleibt die MwSt. bei euch und somit kurbelt es schon die Wirtschaft an. Muss aber sagen das die Restaurants bei euch schon günstig sind ihr wollt unsere Preise gar nicht wissen.


----------



## S754 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Also ich weiß gar nicht was die Deutschen haben. Ich als Vorarlberger freue mich wenn die Schweizer zu uns kommen und unsere Wirtschaft & Tourismus und unterstützen!


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*



S754 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß gar nicht was die Deutschen haben. Ich als Vorarlberger freue mich wenn die Schweizer zu uns kommen und unsere Wirtschaft & Tourismus und unterstützen!



Dann geh mal an einem Samstag Nachmittag nach Konstanz, da gibt es Staus ohne Ende, Warteschlangen obwohl alle Kassen belegt sind und du kommst kaum durch die Gänge. 
Ich kann die Deutschen also schon etwas verstehen.


----------



## S754 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Achso, naja Stau gibts auch so ohne Schweizer^^
Beim Stau sind die Deutschen die Schuldigen


----------



## taks (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Würds grad so machen, dass ab dem Betrag wo verzollt werden muss (350.-CHF glaub?) ein Ausfuhrschein abgegeben wird.

Darunter wäre es mir ehrlich gesagt auch zu mühsam das Ding abstempeln zu lassen 


PS: Interessanter Weise betrifft das Phänomen vorallem die deutschen Städte am Bodensee.
In Österreich hats irgendwie nie so viele Leute.


----------



## S754 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*



taks schrieb:


> PS: Interessanter Weise betrifft das Phänomen vorallem die deutschen Städte am Bodensee.
> In Österreich hats irgendwie nie so viele Leute.


Das glaubst du. Es findet gerade jetzt durch den CHF/EUR Kurs ein "Einkaufsboom" statt und deshalb ists halt mal im Gespräch bei den Deutschen, weil sonst normal nie so ein "Ansturm" war. Bei uns ist aber ständig Stau, quasi Alltag. Man muss sich nur mal die Verkehrssituation in Bregenz/Pfänder und an der Bärenkreuzung in Feldkirch (stark befahrenste Kreuzung Österreichs) anschauen, einfach furchtbar. Das sind zwei "Engpässe" bzw. Nadelöhre. In Bregenz weicht jeder durchs Stadtgebiet aus, weil man als Deutscher natürlich keine Vignette kaufen möchte. Gab mal ne Korridorvignette, aber die ist auch passé.
Es wären genug Lösungen da, wie z.B. eine Tunnelspinne (Vorbild St. Gallen), aber die Schwarz-Grüne Regierung blockiert alles (besonders der grüne Teil). 

Wollte man nicht mal irgendwie eine Seilbahn in Konstanz bauen?


----------



## taks (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*



S754 schrieb:


> Das glaubst du. Es findet gerade jetzt durch den CHF/EUR Kurs ein "Einkaufsboom" statt und deshalb ists halt mal im Gespräch bei den Deutschen, weil sonst normal nie so ein "Ansturm" war. Bei uns ist aber ständig Stau, quasi Alltag. Man muss sich nur mal die Verkehrssituation in Bregenz/Pfänder und an der Bärenkreuzung in Feldkirch (stark befahrenste Kreuzung Österreichs) anschauen, einfach furchtbar. Das sind zwei "Engpässe" bzw. Nadelöhre. In Bregenz weicht jeder durchs Stadtgebiet aus, weil man als Deutscher natürlich keine Vignette kaufen möchte. Gab mal ne Korridorvignette, aber die ist auch passé.
> Es wären genug Lösungen da, wie z.B. eine Tunnelspinne (Vorbild St. Gallen), aber die Schwarz-Grüne Regierung blockiert alles (besonders der grüne Teil).
> Wollte man nicht mal irgendwie eine Seilbahn in Konstanz bauen?



Aber die Bärenkreuzung ist auch unter der Woche ohne ausländische Fahrzeuge zu ^^
Und wenn Feldkirch z.B. einen Abzweiger auf die Schweizer Autobahn machen würde, könnte man auch einen grösseren Teil des Verkehrs von der Bärenkreuzung fernhalten. Aber das ist ja nichtmal in der Planung der Tunnelspinne drin ...

Aber du hast schon recht, in Österreich ist es eigentlich schon seit ich mich erinnern kann so.
Bei den Deutschen kommen jetzt alle Zürcher etc. die denken sie könnten Geld sparen wenn sie da einkaufen gehen...


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*



taks schrieb:


> Würds grad so machen, dass ab dem Betrag wo verzollt werden muss (350.-CHF glaub?) ein Ausfuhrschein abgegeben wird.
> 
> Darunter wäre es mir ehrlich gesagt auch zu mühsam das Ding abstempeln zu lassen
> 
> ...



300Fr aber dann würde die MwSt. sehr hoch sein, stell dir vor da kommt jemand und will von umgerechnet 300Fr die MwSt zurück haben, der bekommt dann 57€ zurück. Mit dem Betrag kannst du locker 2-3 Tüten voll mit Lebensmittel füllen.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Um den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ländern zu zeigen, mal ein Verglcieh zwischen Edeka24.de und leshop.ch, beides sind Online Shops für Lebensmittel.

Und zwar folgende Artikel:


Wasa Knäckebrot 
Kellogs Corn Flakes 
Mikado Milchschokolade 
Uncle Bens´s 20min Reis 1kg 
Thomy Scharfer Senf 200ml 
Mövenpick Kaffee 500g 
Granini Orangensaft 
Orangina 6x0.5L 

= 25.43€ im Edeka-Online-Shop (26.46Fr.)
= 36.70Fr. im leshop

Ihr seht also das es einen deutlichen Unterschied gibt zwischen den beiden Online-Shops und im Laden ist es das selbe.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Also ich finds etwas unnötig wegen 20€ so nen Schein auszufüllen. Wobei es eher darum geht dass die Sache extrem bürokratisch abgehandelt wird und oft auch der Arbeitseinsatz am Zoll von den dort beschäftigten zu wünschen übrig lässt. Da werden riesen Gebäude gebaut aber von 10 Plätzen sind grad mal 3 oder 4 belegt.. 

Andererseits kann ichs verstehen. Ich selber hab seit Jahren keinen Franken mehr Lohn bekommen, aber allein die Krankenkasse ist in der Zeit um fast 100 SFr pro Monat gestiegen, Steuern ebenfalls etc.. langsam aber sicher kaufe ich auch immer mehr und mehr in D ein, zumal ich in Konstanz oder Lörrach auch viele Sache bekomme die ich hier nedd bekomme oder einfach zu Preisen die ich nimmer zu zahlen bereit bin. Ein Punkt sind hier die ganzen Päckchen von Knorr etc.. in D hab ich ein echt grosses Sortiment zur Auswahl, hier inner CH selbst im Gäupark oder sonstigen Einkaufszentren nedd mal 1/4 davon, obwohl Knorr inner CH nen Sitz hat...  Da hörts bei mir dann eigentlich auf.


----------



## jamie (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist eben kompliziert, klar dem Deutschen Staat fehlt Geld dadurch aber wenn man auch noch ins Restaurant geht dann bleibt die MwSt. bei euch und somit kurbelt es schon die Wirtschaft an. Muss aber sagen das die Restaurants bei euch schon günstig sind ihr wollt unsere Preise gar nicht wissen.



War schon ein paar Mal in der Schweiz und war jedes Mal platt, wie teuer bei euch alles ist - nicht nur Restaurants.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Alles ist bei uns teurer, mit der Ausnahme von Unterhaltungselektronik (PC Hardware) 

Ich fülle den Einkaufswagen bei euch bis oben hin und komme auf 200€+- welcher bei uns im Inland locker an die 350€/Chf.- kommt. 

Unsere Schweiz will halt nicht kooperieren, tiefere Preise zu setzen um die Schweizer im Land zu halten, sondern wollen mit wenig Aufwand den Innenschweizer kräftig ausheben. Ich weiss das sich die Löhne stark unterscheiden, aber weshalb auf Benzin und anderes fast das doppelte zahlen aus "unerklärlichen" Gründen? Die Kaufkraft ist bei uns nicht mal höher da andere Güter überproportional teurer ist.

Die Händler freut es, für einheimische und Grenzgänger aber ein wahres Fiasko am Abend und Samstags.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Also ich finds etwas unnötig wegen 20€ so nen Schein auszufüllen. Wobei es eher darum geht dass die Sache extrem bürokratisch abgehandelt wird und oft auch der Arbeitseinsatz am Zoll von den dort beschäftigten zu wünschen übrig lässt. Da werden riesen Gebäude gebaut aber von 10 Plätzen sind grad mal 3 oder 4 belegt..
> 
> Andererseits kann ichs verstehen. Ich selber hab seit Jahren keinen Franken mehr Lohn bekommen, aber allein die Krankenkasse ist in der Zeit um fast 100 SFr pro Monat gestiegen, Steuern ebenfalls etc.. langsam aber sicher kaufe ich auch immer mehr und mehr in D ein, zumal ich in Konstanz oder Lörrach auch viele Sache bekomme die ich hier nedd bekomme oder einfach zu Preisen die ich nimmer zu zahlen bereit bin. Ein Punkt sind hier die ganzen Päckchen von Knorr etc.. in D hab ich ein echt grosses Sortiment zur Auswahl, hier inner CH selbst im Gäupark oder sonstigen Einkaufszentren nedd mal 1/4 davon, obwohl Knorr inner CH nen Sitz hat...  Da hörts bei mir dann eigentlich auf.



Eben deswegen nervt es mich auch und die Grenze von den 50€ sind auch für mich eine gute Grenze.



jamie schrieb:


> War schon ein paar Mal in der Schweiz und war jedes Mal platt, wie teuer bei euch alles ist - nicht nur Restaurants.



Jep wir sind teuer



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Alles ist bei uns teurer, mit der Ausnahme von Unterhaltungselektronik (PC Hardware)
> 
> Ich fülle den Einkaufswagen bei euch bis oben hin und komme auf 200€+- welcher bei uns im Inland locker an die 350€/Chf.- kommt.
> 
> ...


Tiefere Preise wären wirklich mal Sinnvoll mal sehen ob das irgendwan  kommt.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Deutsche Politiker wollen 50 Euro-Grenze für Ausfuhrschein*

Das mit den Löhnen ist aber auch ein weit verbreiteter Irrglauben. Ok, jetzt da der Euro aktuell nix wert ist is die Differenz etwas höher, aber früher war das gleich. Mit einem Unterschied, der Schweizer bekommt als Nettolohn quasi fast den Bruttolohn. Ich hab, als ich noch in Österreich gelebt hab brutto 2.980€ verdient, das waren rund 4.300 CHF. Ausbezahlt bekam ich 1.450 Euro was 2105 CHF entspricht. Und das Geld konnte ich ausgeben. Hier inner CH hab ich einen Bruttolohn von CHF 4.900 was in etwa 3.200€ waren damals, und ausbezahlt bekomme ich von den 4.900 CHF noch 4.250 CHF .... sprich damals nicht ganz 2.900 Euro...
Nur war in A die Steuern abgezogen, Krankenkasse war dabei (incl Zahnarzt, Optiker etc, das hier gar nedd dabei ist ausser durch sauteure Zusatzversicherungen), Pensionsvorsorge etc. alle. Hier inner CH zahle ich aktuell nicht ganz 320 CHF Krankenkasse, 1.050 CHF müssen jeden Monat für Steuern weg.. bleiben nur noch 2.880 CHF oder zum damaligen Stand rund 1,900 Euro wären...

Also is der Unterschied gerade mal 500 Euro.. und ich muss dazu sagen, dass allein die Wohnung hier (82m2) zusammen mit meiner Frau im Monat 1.650 CHF kostet.. also 825 CHF für jeden...

So, wo bitte verdient der Schweizer jetzt soooo viel mehr? Nur weil er Ende Monat viel mehr ausgezahlt bekommt heisst das nicht dass er gleich viel ausgeben kann.


----------

